# Happy New Year’s M3OC!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy New Years everyone, may 2018 bring most if not all of us Model 3’s!!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Happy New Years everyone, may 2018 bring most if not all of us Model 3's!!!


Agree, for all on the general greetings...

And I'll add special happy new year wishes for the lucky Europeans who'll get theirs by 12/18!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone, I have a good feeling 2018 will be especially great for all of us waiting for our first Tesla!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Happy New Year everyone, I have a good feeling 2018 will be especially great for all of us waiting for our first Tesla!


Thanks, Josh and the same for you and your loved ones ! Appreciate your contribution to the forum!


----------



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, Happy New Year to all our Model 3 Fans and Followers! May 2018 be a prosperous and safe year! Looking forward to seeing many of our Forum and YouTube Members/Subscribers getting their deliveries in 2018 - I hope to have mine before the end of2018!


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to all from a frozen New England Model 3 Fanatic. May this be the best year yet, with health, happiness and a little bit of wisdom to all Model 3 reservation holders, their families and friends, and even to the Tesla haters


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

This time next year those of us RHD folk will hopefully start to see the end of the tunnel. Meantime would like to wish everyone a safe, healthy happy new year. Best wishes to those looking forward to their Model 3 in 2018.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone! Gonna be seeing a lot of Model 3s on the road this year as a whole lot of us are going to be getting our cars!


----------



## Bperry (Nov 25, 2017)

Happy New Year to all...February 2018 - April 2018 - truly excited!

Dark Blue
White Interior- if available ;-)
PUP
EAP
19 inch wheels


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Happy new year!


----------

